# Where are we getting our seamless combs from now, ladies



## vevster (Sep 22, 2011)

I needvto pick up a couple.

Thx!


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/


----------



## Pink Pearls (Sep 22, 2011)

I purchased my Mason Pearson Seamless Combs here:http://www.tressence.com/Seamless-comb-s/5.htm, and my Magic Star Jumbo Rake here:http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Leesh (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey @vevster, I purchased a Bamboo Comb by Annie from my local BSS, and guess what, it's fabulous! I've been goin' back and forth about ordering the expensive one from online, but I realized it simply doesn't matter. As long as there's no seams, that's what I'm looking for. 
Here it is, it's lightweight, smooth and the teeth are spread apart:


















ETA: It cost about 3 Bucks!


----------



## lala (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a $4 cheapie from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I like that bamboo comb Leesh.


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh so sephora is up on seamless combs too now?  lala how long ago did you buy it?


----------



## lala (Sep 22, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Oh so sephora is up on seamless combs too now?  lala how long ago did you buy it?



Last year sometime, but you can buy online or in the store.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 22, 2011)

Anthropologie sells Kent
Got my peach wood from Amazon. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Tiye (Sep 22, 2011)

Leesh said:


> Hey @vevster, I purchased a Bamboo Comb by Annie from my local BSS, and guess what, it's fabulous! I've been goin' back and forth about ordering the expensive one from online, but I realized it simply doesn't matter. As long as there's no seems, that's what I'm looking for.
> Here it is, it's lightweight, smooth and the teeth are spread apart:
> 
> 
> ...



^^ I'll have to look for that one next time I'm at the bss. I like good styling tools but I don't like spending a lot of money on them.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 22, 2011)

I got mine from HairSense.com but I've always wanted one from Hairgasm & Longhairs but before I could place my order, a friend from China sent me a horn comb.


----------



## Hairology (Sep 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a coupon code for hotcombs.net? TIA


----------



## Chromia (Sep 22, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/





Pink Pearls said:


> and my Magic Star Jumbo Rake here:http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/


This is exactly what I came in here to post! I've had mine for about 6 years! I love it!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 23, 2011)

oddly enough, they can be found at some Walgreens locations...

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 23, 2011)

Do these combs actually make a difference? Has anyone noticed the difference?


----------



## Embyra (Sep 23, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> Do these combs actually make a difference? Has anyone noticed the difference?


Yes imo there is a big difference i didnt think i would notice to be honest but my magic star rake glides through my hair like buuuuuttteeeerrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BlaqBella (Sep 23, 2011)

The dermstore..got a mason pearson early this year its a detangling comb, but it was $30. I like it. And I will probably buy more from them, but just one at a time lol.

http://www.dermstore.com

http://www.dermstore.com/link.php?t...0;5000&brop=1&rib=1&ro=1&slid=10566416&ltid=1


----------



## nzeee (Sep 23, 2011)

BlaqBella said:


> The dermstore..got a mason pearson early this year its a detangling comb, but it was $30. I like it. And I will probably buy more from them, but just one at a time lol.
> 
> http://www.dermstore.com
> 
> http://www.dermstore.com/link.php?t...0;5000&brop=1&rib=1&ro=1&slid=10566416&ltid=1



BlaqBella: beautiful combs! but... the teeth are so short. does the detangling comb really help w/ those super short teeth? cuz it looks like it might take forever to get through hair longer than a twa... do you find you have to use it differently than you would other combs w/ longer teeth? (eg magic star rake)


----------



## lovingmyhair2 (Sep 23, 2011)

I would like to hear from users of the mason pearson detangling comb.  I am interested if it is really worth it.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow are these combs really worth $15+ ?


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.honeyfig.com/en/products/combs_brushes/index.html


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.creativehairtools.com/comb.html?cat=67


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 23, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Wow are these combs really worth $15+ ?



Absolutely. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## divachyk (Sep 23, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Wow are these combs really worth $15+ ?


Yes Raspberry


----------



## Embyra (Sep 23, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Wow are these combs really worth $15+ ?




Poor hair tools can do more damage than you think


----------



## mkd (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the magic star jumbo rake.  I love it.  Worth every penny.


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 23, 2011)

These combs are built to last.  It is about quality and getting what you pay for.  IMO 17.99 for a comb that will last you a lifetime is not much. And especially if you are serious about maintaining the health of your hair.  The less stress you cause to your hair, the healthier it is going to be, and using a seamless comb ensures this.


----------



## kandegirl (Sep 23, 2011)

I had two seamless combs and one is missing, I'm a little upset. And everytime someone saw that comb in my drawer, they wanted it. Hummmmh....


----------



## Chromia (Sep 23, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> Do these combs actually make a difference? Has anyone noticed the difference?


Yes. Mine glides through my hair. When I got my Hercules Sägemann Magic Star I noticed that I didn't _hear_ it combing my hair. It silently glides through my hair without making that sound - sort of a scraping sound - that other combs make, like the plastic Goody comb with seams that I used to use.

Hercules Sägemann used to have a comparison picture on their web site - a magnified photo of hair that's combed with a seamless comb vs. hair that's combed with other combs. There really is a difference.



Raspberry said:


> Wow are these combs really worth $15+ ?


Yes they're really worth paying that amount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2011)

Another Hairsense


----------



## Embyra (Sep 23, 2011)

Chromia said:


> Hercules Sägemann used to have a comparison picture on their web site - a magnified photo of hair that's combed with a seamless comb vs. hair that's combed with other combs. There really is a difference.
> 
> 
> Yes they're really worth paying that amount.





WOW i would love to see those pics then again..... i would prob start freaking out wondering how much damage i have already done to my hair pre seamless combs


----------



## Nonie (Sep 23, 2011)

Chromia said:


> Hercules Sägemann used to have a comparison picture on their web site - a magnified photo of hair that's combed with a seamless comb vs. hair that's combed with other combs. There really is a difference.



Chromia, they still have the pics, if these are what you're talking about: http://www.hotcombs.net/pages/Proof-of-Quality.html


----------



## Chromia (Sep 23, 2011)

Embyra said:


> WOW i would love to see those pics then again..... i would prob start freaking out wondering how much damage i have already done to my hair pre seamless combs


@Embyra - @Nonie linked to the pics I was thinking of! ^^^ I didn't know they were on the hotCombs site!


----------



## Embyra (Sep 23, 2011)

off topicNoniewhy do i always get your mentions and not anyone elses?? i didnt get chromia mention and never get my mentions on the health section either sigh

Chromiaomg those pics!!! i feel little beads of sweat forming on my forehead


----------



## BlaqBella (Sep 23, 2011)

nzeee said:


> @BlaqBella: beautiful combs! but... the teeth are so short. does the detangling comb really help w/ those super short teeth? cuz it looks like it might take forever to get through hair longer than a twa... do you find you have to use it differently than you would other combs w/ longer teeth? (eg magic star rake)


 

nzeee my hair is kinky/fine and I still have to detangle in somewhat small sections (esp. in the middle/back section of my hair)with it..but it works. And I have never had a comb with extra wide teeth to compare.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 23, 2011)

Embyra said:


> WOW i would love to see those pics then again..... i would prob start freaking out wondering how much damage i have already done to my hair pre seamless combs



And now I'm freaking out after reading the responses in this thread 

Welp I'm about to order one of these combs.. LHCF strikes again


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been using the magic star comb I got online from hotcombs. I like it because the teeth (just like the spacing between them) are also wide so that my coils can't wrap around them as I comb, which leads to pulling out fewer strands. And I think the seamless part helps too.  It is the only wide tooth comb I use.


----------



## Napp (Sep 23, 2011)

i never thought they made a difference because plenty of ladies have grown out their hear without them but i might get a detangling comb and a rait tail comb because i like to comb my hair often.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 24, 2011)

lala said:


> I have a $4 cheapie from Sephora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went to Sephora and that comb wasn't seamless. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 25, 2011)

ETA: I'm here at Sally. The Cricket line of combs are advertised as seamless, but they ARE NOT!!!
DO NOT BUY THESE 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-SA-Site/default/Search-Show?q=seamless+comb

ETA:

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Cricket-Styling/Sectioning-Pro-25-Silkomb/SBS-354602,default,pd.html


----------



## VelvetRain (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay this is a ridculous question but how do you really tell if a comb is seamless or not?


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ yeah this. 

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## Chromia (Sep 25, 2011)

VelvetRain said:


> Okay this is a ridculous question but how do you really tell if a comb is seamless or not?


The teeth of a seamless comb are smooth, no lines. If you look in between the teeth of a comb with seams you'll see lines - the seams, raised ridges - on all the teeth.


----------



## Embyra (Sep 25, 2011)

VelvetRain said:


> Okay this is a ridculous question but how do you really tell if a comb is seamless or not?



If you look at a regular comb on the inside of the teeth you wll see a line running  down it this is the seam that will eventually slice into your hair shaft

Even my old wide tooth comb while the seam wasnt as obvious as if it was brand new i could still clearly see and it


----------



## sikora (Sep 25, 2011)

Leesh said:


> Hey @vevster, I purchased a Bamboo Comb by Annie from my local BSS, and guess what, it's fabulous! I've been goin' back and forth about ordering the expensive one from online, but I realized it simply doesn't matter. As long as there's no seems, that's what I'm looking for.
> Here it is, it's lightweight, smooth and the teeth are spread apart:
> 
> 
> ...



I have a similar one from The Body Shop--didn't realize it qualified as seamless. It costs $7


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 25, 2011)

I purchased my combs from hairsense.com


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Sep 25, 2011)

Leesh said:


> Hey @vevster, I purchased a Bamboo Comb by Annie from my local BSS, and guess what, it's fabulous! I've been goin' back and forth about ordering the expensive one from online, but I realized it simply doesn't matter. As long as there's no seems, that's what I'm looking for.
> Here it is, it's lightweight, smooth and the teeth are spread apart:
> 
> 
> ...




Ladies in Tampa, I found this comb at Kim's Beauty Supply on Hillsborough. They have 3 different kinds. It's $3.49


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2011)

I find the my bone combs detangle better than my ouidad. The bone combs give me the ability to comb through my wet hair when I can't necessarily accomplish that with the ouidad. I'm currently ~11 weeks post with no detangling issues with the bone comb. Prior to purchasing, I would be fighting something serious with the ouidad to detangle my hair. The ouidad is now used for smoothing the strands only. Bone combs all the way for detangling.


----------



## nzeee (Sep 26, 2011)

^^werd. 

the Ouidad is now relegated to use on my extension hair only. if they came out w/ a seamless version i might bite but i'm guessing the high rate of breakage from every stroke of this comb can be attributed to the seams.

I have the Magic Star Jumbo Rake and a fine tooth bone comb and neither of them cut my hair up as much as the Ouidad.


----------



## AMAKA127 (Sep 26, 2011)

sally's $2 dollar Jilbere combs


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 26, 2011)

nzeee said:


> ^^werd.
> 
> the Ouidad is now relegated to use on my extension hair only. if they came out w/ a seamless version i might bite but i'm guessing the high rate of breakage from every stroke of this comb can be attributed to the seams.
> 
> I have the Magic Star Jumbo Rake and a fine tooth bone comb and neither of them cut my hair up as much as the Ouidad.



And those seams are very pronounced. Looks like something from the dollar store. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Sep 26, 2011)

What comb would be good for 4B thick coarse hair? And what size?


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Sep 27, 2011)

Bump again

Does this (http://www.amazon.com/Plugged-Wet-Look-Shower-Comb/dp/B003WXSHTS) qualify as a seamless comb?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 27, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Bump again
> 
> Does this (http://www.amazon.com/Plugged-Wet-Look-Shower-Comb/dp/B003WXSHTS) qualify as a seamless comb?



No, sorry 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Sep 27, 2011)

AMAKA127 said:


> sally's $2 dollar Jilbere combs


 

I have one of these, as well as the mebco.....I don't think they're seemless.


----------



## Leesh (Sep 27, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I went to Sephora and that comb wasn't seamless.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 


VelvetRain said:


> Okay this is a ridculous question but how do you really tell if a comb is seamless or not?


 
@JeterCrazed, Yeah, I looked into that one and realized it wasn't seamless! Go on and try the Annie, it's very cheap and definately worth a try! 


@VelvetRain, If you look between the actual teeth, it's a very tiny, minuscule seam, that you can feel, if you run your fingertip on it. Its where the mold that it was made in, meets. And it creates a tiny little seam, that can slice your hair like a razor!


----------



## MeechUK (Sep 27, 2011)

I get my combs from Hairsense. These combs are great but a wooden comb is the business. No static and your hair feels as if it has been brushed! I bought one from a local BSS for £1.50, best money I ever spent!


----------



## VelvetRain (Sep 27, 2011)

Leesh said:


> @JeterCrazed, Yeah, I looked into that one and realized it wasn't seemless! Go on and try the Annie, it's very cheap and definately worth a try!
> 
> 
> @VelvetRain, If you look between the actual teeth, it's a very tiny, minuscule seem, that you can feel, if you run your fingertip on it. Its where the mold that it was made in, meets. And it creates a tiny little seem, that can slice your hair like a razor!


 

Thank you! I checked my two wide tooth combs I detangle with and they are NOT seamless. Looks like it's time to order a seamless one.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok ok ok. Since Im trying to have healthy hair I think this is going to be imperative soooo.......Im going to get one. But.....before I do that can someone please PLEASE answer my question:

* Which comb is good for 4b thick coarse hair?

  What size comb is good for detangling wet/dry? 

  What comb does both in the first place? (detangling wet/dry)

   Help please.



*


----------



## Jewell (Sep 27, 2011)

I really want a bone comb. I have a couple seamless combs, and my fave is an alternating teeth Mebco (black and white in color, has long and short teeth alternating). Now that one is seamless. I guess I will have to order a bone comb online because I haven't seen them in my local BSS.

Or, maybe I can smooth down the seams myself (they are ever so slight) with sandpaper.  I'd rather do this than spend $23.99 on a "bone" comb, only to have it made of resin and find some seams!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 27, 2011)

Jewell said:


> I really want a bone comb. I have a couple seamless combs, and my fave is an alternating teeth Mebco (black and white in color, has long and short teeth alternating). Now that one is seamless. I guess I will have to order a bone comb online because I haven't seen them in my local BSS.
> 
> Or, maybe I can smooth down the seams myself (they are ever so slight) with sandpaper.  I'd rather do this than spend $23.99 on a "bone" comb, only to have it made of resin and find some seams!



MASON PEARSON is of resin and I guarantee you will not find a single blemish. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## classoohfive (Sep 28, 2011)

nzeee said:


> I have the Magic Star Jumbo Rake and a fine tooth bone comb and neither of them cut my hair up as much as the Ouidad.



What size/number is your fine tooth comb and is it fine enough for you to use on rollersets, flat irons, etc in your experience? Is it a tail or pin? I already have the Magic Star Jumbo Rake and what I would consider a medium size comb (both of which I love and were well worth the money!) but I've been trying to decide which fine tooth comb to get. I always just used whatever cheap comb I had on hand so I'm not even sure if I was using the right size, lol.




OsnapCnapp! said:


> Ok ok ok. Since Im trying to have healthy  hair I think this is going to be imperative soooo.......Im going to get  one. But.....before I do that can someone please PLEASE answer my  question:
> 
> * Which comb is good for 4b thick coarse hair?
> 
> ...



I've only had experiences with the two combs I mentioned above but they work for my thick hair; however, I am texlaxed so you hair may be thicker than mine (but I only relax every 16 weeks or so, and the comb deals with the different textures fighting). I would consider how you currently use combs and go from there. I just replaced the old combs I was using with bomb combs about the same size since the actual sizes weren't a problem, just the quality of them. Even if you don't order from them, Hotcombs.net has some good information on picking combs. It says the Magic Star combs are great for wet (can be used as a shower comb) and dry hair.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 28, 2011)

I got my Magic combs today and all I could say was "Yes Lawd" when I tried out the Magic Rake..I so needed that  I had been holding out on using the cheap plastic rake I bought right before I read this thread so I was making due with a smallish wooden comb that wasnt' getting the job done.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 29, 2011)

This thread reminded me that the only seamless combs I have are the Magic Star rakes, jumbo and mini. I have still been using a medium tooth comb to detangle a bit more, but it has seams. I bough two more combs from hotcombs.com and I can't wait for them to arrive.

I got the fine tooth mini magic star comb and a medium tooth rectangular detangling comb. I hope these smaller tooth combs can smooth out my ends better.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 29, 2011)

Does Sally have any seamless combs?


----------



## Hairology (Sep 29, 2011)

You ladies are convincing me to just bite the bullet and buy combs from hotcombs.com.
I've been trying to squeeze a coupon code out of them but their customer service dept ain't budging.


----------



## Napp (Sep 29, 2011)

i think i will try to find one of those bamboo combs for now. i really just want a seamless fine toothed comb


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Sep 29, 2011)

Hairsense.com put this humongous wooden seamless comb on ebay for like 7.00 with no shipping but I don't think its good for detangling on dry hair or styling hair. That's all I need and I don't know if I want to get one of hairsense or hotcombs. I hate yall so much. I really do.

Lol! J/K


----------



## Duff (Sep 29, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Does Sally have any seamless combs?



not my sallys.  they have carbon combs but they have seams.


----------



## Duff (Sep 29, 2011)

this thread was right on time.  I'd ordered my combs and then looked for the threads.  I was actually looking for the older thread.  I ordered 2 and I LOVE them.  I got mine from hotcomb.  very quick shipping.


----------



## Duff (Oct 1, 2011)

love my 2 combs and I think I'm going to get 2 more.....


----------



## yorkpatties (Oct 2, 2011)

Ordered my jumbo and mini set. I can't wait! 
I thought my goody rake was doing the damn thing and then I touched those SHARP seams. SMH. Who knew? If I'm going to do this I'm going to do it right.


----------



## lovingmyhair2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone used this Mason Pearson Comb for detangling?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 6, 2011)

lovingmyhair2 said:


> Has anyone used this Mason Pearson Comb for detangling?



I wanted to buy that one. It's at Neiman. The teeth are too close together. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Napp (Oct 7, 2011)

i found a bone comb at the bss its called an annie b-bone comb. for 4 bux i aint complaining. i will use this for rolllersets until i can find some better ones


----------



## DrC (Oct 7, 2011)

Bought 3 bone combs today from a local BSS.  Annie Bone combs.  They came in separate packs.  All together cost me $27.00


************


----------



## Napp (Oct 8, 2011)

DrC i need those combs! are they the b-bone comes too? i would love the large rattail and the detangling comb


----------



## DrC (Oct 8, 2011)

Napp said:


> DrC i need those combs! are they the b-bone comes too? i would love the large rattail and the detangling comb



Yes they are b bone combs.  I went to 5 different BSSs looking and found them around the corner 5 minutes away from my place  I was on a mission.


----------



## NYDee (Oct 8, 2011)

Are bone combs made from bones?


----------



## Embyra (Oct 8, 2011)

NYDee said:


> Are bone combs made from bones?




Not now they used to be made of animal material fish bone elephant tusk etc


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 8, 2011)

lovingmyhair2 said:


> Has anyone used this Mason Pearson Comb for detangling?



I use this one - when I first got my seamless combs, I got the MP rake, that one, and the MP rattail. I use the rake, then the comb, then my Denman for detangling - I use the rattail when I do two strand twists. 

My hair and the MP rake - uh, had some words - and there are quite a few teeth missing, so I wanted to look around and see if there were any (slightly cheaper!) alternatives before I got another MP rake. 

Can you use the wooden combs on WET hair? I'm assuming the answer is no, but I had to ask....


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=574225


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 9, 2011)

I had a true bone comb. It was beautiful, solid and alabaster white. It cost $30 and was worth every penny. Unfortunately it was stolen. I will call the salon that used to sell them and try to post a link.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NYDee (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Gold Magic Bone Comb 10 pc kit are good combs?  http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Magic-Piece-Imitation-Rollup/dp/B000NISHTK/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## Embyra (Oct 11, 2011)

NYDee said:


> Does anyone know if the Gold Magic Bone Comb 10 pc kit are good combs?  http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Magic-Piece-Imitation-Rollup/dp/B000NISHTK/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt




I saw something about them on longhairforum and another blog said the reason they were so cheap was because they were poorly made they didnt rate them


----------



## NYDee (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you. I figured they are probably not great since it says imitation.



Embyra said:


> I saw something about them on longhairforum and another blog said the reason they were so cheap was because they were poorly made they didnt rate them


----------



## NYDee (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone know about NuBone combs http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com/nuboneii.html? The description sounds nice. 

I also found some on this site http://salon.wimexbeauty.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=4006. No brand name but the price is good.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 11, 2011)

Nonie said:


> @Chromia, they still have the pics, if these are what you're talking about: http://www.hotcombs.net/pages/Proof-of-Quality.html


 
Thanks for sharing this link Nonie....i always enjoy seeing how things are made. It nice to see the precision and care with which the things we spend our hard earned money on are made. 

Enjoyed the video.


----------



## NYDee (Oct 12, 2011)

So I called Wimex about their bone combs and I was told they are just hard plastic so beware.


----------



## WriterGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

I recently purchased the Magic Star Jumbo rake and I'm now a believer. Ah, I wish I had of gotten a seamless comb at the beginning of my transition, probably would have not had as much breakage.

I just ordered a rat tail comb for my Curlformer sets and a travel-size magic star rake from hotcombs.net. 

I've had an excellent experience buying from that site.

Thanks for the heads up ladies.


----------



## Embyra (Oct 12, 2011)

im going to add the 1975 to my collection


----------



## NYDee (Oct 20, 2011)

I received my NuBone bone combs today. The larger comb was much smaller than I expected. Since it's called a detangler, I thought it will be much larger than it is. It also has some ridges, please see the attached pics. Is this what they usually look like?

The 2nd and 3rd from the left are the bone combs. I placed them with my old combs to compare the sizes. I guess I will have to find a much larger seemless comb for detangling.


----------



## Embyra (Oct 20, 2011)

NYDeejust get the jumbo magic star already....its for the best....dont fight it


----------



## NYDee (Oct 20, 2011)

@Embyra, lol. I think I might just get it. Don't feel like spending $18 on it though, especially after just spending money on other combs.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Dec 16, 2011)

Ahem!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Caved in and bought me some.....I have fine hair and need to do all I can to protect it


----------



## Embyra (Dec 16, 2011)

bought the 1975 inside seams rather sharp like its going to tear hair..i cant return it but im afraid to use it thinking of emailing the company


----------



## NYDee (Dec 26, 2011)

I just ordered 2 Magic star combs. I love my bone combs so far but since I'm planning to do a long term stretch I need a comb with longer teeth.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 26, 2011)

My combs should be here tomorrow. I got the jumbo rake and the rattail comb. I honestly believed my jubilere(sp) comb from Sallys was seamless until I read this thread a few days ago and saw the ridges myself
Cant wait to get them tomorrow


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about ordering the HS Styler Comb.  Does anyone have this one?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 26, 2011)

i got the magic jumbo rake comb.  i have had it for years.  it is very sturdy!  i love it.


----------



## yorkpatties (Dec 28, 2011)

I had the jumbo and mini rakes and I just got the rattail comb. This rattail is great for parting, something I couldn't do with the rakes. 
I was planning to use it for removing shed hair but my goody (deman-lite) brush is proving to be better for that while I have my deep conditioner in.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 28, 2011)

Nix08, have you posted in here? Tell us about your comb. I know you really like it.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi divachyk yes...I LOVE my bone comb especially the jumbo rake comb  It is a very close second to using my fingers for detangling
I've purchased my 3 combs from hairsense.com 
I have the fine tail comb # 201 the handle rake #206 and the most darling of them all the super detangle rake #222


----------



## czyfaith77 (Dec 30, 2011)

My favorite one is actually bone comb. I love this comb.


----------



## Embyra (Dec 30, 2011)

does anyone else have the 1975 comb?? ......


----------



## BklynHeart (Dec 30, 2011)

Has anyone used the Mini rake comb? I think that may be easier to use than the jumbo one.


----------



## WriterGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

^^^^I have both the big and mini rake comb and I use the mini rake more. I have small hands though and the mini fits and handles better.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 30, 2011)

Embyra said:


> does anyone else have the 1975 comb?? ......



Embyra I have the 1975 comb. I used it for the first time the other day. I love it! I use it after detangling with the mini rake comb. I thought it was all hoopla about these combs but I really like it. My hair glides right on through;No snapping sounds anymore.


----------



## Embyra (Dec 30, 2011)

naturalagain2 said:


> Embyra I have the 1975 comb. I used it for the first time the other day. I love it! I use it after detangling with the mini rake comb. I thought it was all hoopla about these combs but I really like it. My hair glides right on through;No snapping sounds anymore.



naturalagain2 i bought it because its meant to be used along with the wide tooth comb however.......the base/outside of mine feels sharp not smooth like the jumbo comb does yours feel similar? erplexed im a lil concerned with long term use it will be cutting into my hairerplexed


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone know how bone combs and hercules sagemann combs differ and/or which are better in quality for detangling? I do know both are seamless.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 30, 2011)

Embyra the base doesn't feel sharp to me and when I look at it, it looks smooth. I don't see any sharp edges on the side. Each comb is handmade so yours COULD be sharp if so, I would return cause it shouldn't feel sharp at all on the side but rather smooth. 
It's made a little differently than the rake comb so that might be why it feels a little different (seems to have more ridges on the sides) but it should be fine.


----------



## Embyra (Dec 30, 2011)

naturalagain2 thanks i have the jumbo like i said but this feels different to that one which is why im wondering.... its the little grooves on the top outside feels sharp to me let me stop babbling and send them a damn email


----------



## locoabouthair (Jan 22, 2012)

ordering the magic star now....my friend buildablebeauty has a vid up and I'm a sucker. done and done!


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 22, 2012)

Embyra said:


> does anyone else have the 1975 comb?? ......


 
I ordered mine last Monday and they shipped the next day, but since i live in canada it's taking a little while to get here, hopefully by wednesday. I'm excited to use it as a 3 Comb smooth. I own the Magic Star Jumbo Rake  & 6450 Tail Comb .


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone ordered any of their brushes (hot combs)? If so, how do you like them?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 24, 2012)

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/anbavoco7.html
here's the annie bamboo comb.....


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ladies, I need a seamless rat tail comb for rollersets. I lost the fine tooth hercules sagemann comb I ordered from hotcombs.net but honestly the teeth to that comb were so sharp I don't think I want to reorder that one again. I felt like it was slicing through my already fine hairs.. Are the fine tooth combs from hair sense made with rounded teeth or do the teeth come to a sharp point too?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Mar 5, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> Ladies, I need a seamless rat tail comb for rollersets. I lost the fine tooth hercules sagemann comb I ordered from hotcombs.net but honestly the teeth to that comb were so sharp I don't think I want to reorder that one again. I felt like it was slicing through my already fine hairs.. Are the fine tooth combs from hair sense made with rounded teeth or do the teeth come to a sharp point too?



@blackberry815

hairsense combs are sharper than the hercules sagemann combs.  try creative combs, they are smooth, seamless and have rounded teeth.

http://creativehairtools.com/comb/handmade.html

http://creativehairtools.com/comb/handmade/c50p.html







http://creativehairtools.com/comb/handmade/c50r-c6.html






http://creativehairtools.com/comb/handmade/c55p.html






http://creativehairtools.com/comb/handmade/c55r.html







this hercules sagemann clipper comb is good for combing through sections to smooth for a roller set but it's not for parting.

http://www.hotcombs.net/hs4770-clipper-comb/


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 5, 2012)

blackberry815 I don't find the teeth on my hairsense tail comb to be sharp (the tail yes) but I don't have any of the other combs to compare to..maybe divachyk could help


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 5, 2012)

Nix08 and MilkChocolateOne ..In my excitement I ordered 2 hairsense combs before reading a response to the question I posted..lol. I guess I will have to wait til it gets here to see the sharpness of the teeth! Hopefully its not like the hercules sagemann one I had.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 5, 2012)

blackberry815 I LOVE LOVE LOVE my hairsense combs...hopefully you will too


----------



## divachyk (Mar 5, 2012)

blackberry815, when I purchased Hercules combs, it was my first experience with seamless combs. I really enjoyed my jumbo rake but the other three combs I ordered caused a bit of breakage (see LHCF blog post). At that time, I was comfortable with the small amount. That was, until Nix08 introduced me to Hair Sense combs (see LHCF blog post). Let me know if you have questions after reading over my thoughts in the blog.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 5, 2012)

divachyk I wish I read your review first! I ordered the 201 and the 213! now I know I need that 205! but the hercules sagemann with the sharp teeth was the 6450..those teeth are like the edges of tooth picks!


----------



## fairyhairy (Mar 5, 2012)

got the magic rake - makes my hair super frizzy though


----------



## divachyk (Mar 5, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> @divachyk I wish I read your review first! I ordered the 201 and the 213! now I know I need that 205! but the hercules sagemann with the sharp teeth was the 6450..those teeth are like the edges of tooth picks!


I thought the 1975 was much sharper than the 6450. The 6450 didn't slip through my hair easily, thus I think that's why it would cause breakage. The hair sense combs just work so much better for whatever reason. I feel like it combs through my hair nicely. I'm going on 11 weeks post and I'm not having any combing issues. blackberry815


----------



## Raspberry (Mar 5, 2012)

dang @divachyk your reviews are doing me in.. I'm so about to order some hairsense combs.. you had me at "11 weeks post"


----------



## divachyk (Mar 5, 2012)

@Raspberry,  The hair sense combs has made a difference in my hair care. Less breakage and easier roller setting. The combs are very nice! Wish I had learned of them sooner. I spent 1.5+ yrs using the jilbre shower comb and other combs but now that I'm on to the Hair Sense combs...I'm sold.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 5, 2012)

divachyk

Do you think I'm gonna need the 205 as well or do you think that the 201 and 213 would be enough? I wonder if they'll change my order for me.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 5, 2012)

also for the hotcombs.net combs.. look at your HS6450 again those teeth are sharper than the average fine tooth comb.. it comes down to a point. and its already a fine tooth comb so that makes matters worst. for some reason I actually like the 1975.. it's one of my go to combs.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 5, 2012)

blackberry815, I get what you're saying about the Hercules but the 1975 caused more breakage than the 6450 (for me) which is why I classify the 1975 as being sharper. I think the 1975 has thinner/sharper teeth but those teeth comes down to a dull point. I think the 1975 has thicker/duller teeth but they narrow down to a finer point, if that makes any logical sense.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 5, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Do you think I'm gonna need the 205 as well or do you think that the 201 and 213 would be enough? I wonder if they'll change my order for me.


blackberry815, I say try the 201 and 213. If you find the teeth are too close together and is tugging at your hair and/or causing breakage, then I say upgrade to the 205. I find the 205 has enough spacing where it smooths the strands enough for roller setting but the spacing isn't too close where it's a struggle to comb through the hair. The 205 teeth are spaced further apart than the Hercules 6450. The teeth spacing on the Hercules 6450 closely resembles Hair Sense's 201. I will upload pics to my blog in just a moment. Hang tight.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha too late you sold me on the 205 my order has been updated! Lol 
divachyk


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 5, 2012)

divachyk you are doing a great job explaining the benefits of the Hairsense combs  They truly are a must have in the hair journey even friends and family members of mine not on a hair journey now have at least one


----------



## divachyk (Mar 5, 2012)

blackberry815, I'm gonna get you girly. After I've uploaded pics  and junk.  

Nix08, thank you lady! I owe you for the intro.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks ladies! Once again you've come through for me  lol Nix08 divachyk


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 5, 2012)

blackberry815 you can always count on LHCF girls to help you spend your money


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 5, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> blackberry815 you can always count on LHCF girls to help you spend your money



I asked for it!


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 8, 2012)

divachyk Nix08 my combs came and I love them... One problem is that one of the teeth of the 215 has a jagged edge. A slight imperfection so im going to call them on this and see if they can send me a new one. Other than that I love them more than my hercules sagemann combs already.


----------



## Raspberry (Mar 12, 2012)

divachyk Nix08 I'm another Hair Sense convert . Got my combs in the mail today and tried them on my dry hair, and I could tell the difference over my Sagemann combs immediately. I only wish I had had the combs this morning.. I handled my hair a bit too roughly after washing today and had some breakage probably like 40 extra hairs (yea I'm counting) but it's not a game  Can't wait to see how these combs perform on my damp hair..


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 12, 2012)

Raspberry think of all of the future strands of hair that will now be saved


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for this thread, OP; and thanks to all the ladies who have posted.  I have been using the Ouidad double detangler and had truly believed that it was seamless until i came across this thread which prompted me to take a look.....low and behold - seams everywhere!!  

i have been struggling with mid strand splits for a few months and have tried EVERYTHING to get them under control.  

i finally chopped them all off and have been monitoring my ends like crazy and see them trying to sneak back .....then came across this thread.  Combs!  the one thing i hadn't even thought of.....here's to hoping the ouidad was the culprit 

i just received my magic star rake and the lady star comb in the mail thanks to the suggestions in this thread and what difference detangling.  only time will tell if the Ouidad was truly the culprit for my splits, but for now, the improvement in detangling is very encouraging.  thanks again!!


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 12, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Thanks for this thread, OP; and thanks to all the ladies who have posted.  I have been using the Ouidad double detangler and had truly believed that it was seamless until i came across this thread which prompted me to take a look.....low and behold - seams everywhere!!
> 
> i have been struggling with mid strand splits for a few months and have tried EVERYTHING to get them under control.
> 
> ...



I had a SA open the Ouidad comb box at Sephora and was bummed out when I saw they were full of seams.  

In your case, I hope it was the comb that did it for you.  Keep us posted!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2012)

Yay Raspberry - welcome to the club! All future hairs will be saved. Let's have a toast and then pour out a little cheapie conditioner for good things to come in the future. Sorry about the strands. I lost a good number of them yesterday while roller setting. I didn't count because it's emotionally better that way.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Mar 12, 2012)

After lurking in this thread for awhile, I gave in on Friday and purchased, Magic Rake Jumbo comb and Hairsense #205. 

I got them both today!  

Not ready to wash my hair just yet, but they will be replacing all my old combs.

ETA: Thanks to all who contributed.  I really appreciate all the comparison pics and reviews!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like Myra of Hairsense got herself a little LHCF sales boost this month


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi everyone! Does anyone know a good substitute for the Hercules 6450. It's been out of stock for the longest on hotcombs


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2012)

I ordered my hairsense combs today. My ends have been in a terrible state since I started my hair journey. Have used a wide-tooth and finger detangled and not detangled and they have just suffered for the last 1.5 years. I have had major breakage in the past 3 months. I am hoping that all the damaged ends that can break off have broken off.

I have my hair up in extensions and won't be doing my hair again until the combs come in. I am hoping these combs will help me retain, but I am hoping they will help me smooth down my wild, crazy ends to wear a rollerset or a nice bun.

I will give it to the end of April and then come back and update.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 1, 2012)

outspokenwallflower The HS6450 is back in stock, I just ordered it from hotcombs today.


----------



## winona (Apr 1, 2012)

dang y'all. Every since I slowed down on product pjism I have now taken to accessory , nail polish and tool pjsim:/ My poor hubby


----------



## sherrimberri (Apr 1, 2012)

sikora said:


> I have a similar one from The Body Shop--didn't realize it qualified as seamless. It costs $7



I purchased this comb after I saw this post. It's pretty good I use it to wrap my straight hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2012)

My hairsense combs came today. I ordered the 222, the 205 and the 206. I had planned on washing my hair tonight but it got late too fast. And I want to stop washing my hair so late and feeling rushed.

I didn't realize that the 222 was so big. Not sure I need all of that comb but maybe when my hair is longer it will make sense. So I will use the 222 and the 205 when detangling during my DC. And I will use the 205 to smooth my hair when twisting it up. And I will use the 206 to smooth the ends of my twists.

If this doesn't work, I give up.


----------



## winona (Apr 5, 2012)

More updates I don't plan on using my combs for at least another 9 weeks because I am spring twists


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 8, 2012)

I bought my combs a couple of weeks ago from hairsense.com: 201, 205 and 206.  They did not look seamless at first, but then I washed out what I thought was seams.  It turned out to be shavings I guess from when the combs were sanded down.

I have not really used them yet.  I have my braider use them last week when she tightened my Senegalese twists but I could not really tell if they felt different.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

I think the hairsense combs may work better for relaxed heads or naturals with a looser curl pattern. They are a little too unforgiving for my tightly curly head. The combs don't give and neither does my hair  

I may be selling these in the Exchange forum.


----------



## NYDee (Apr 9, 2012)

My issue with bone combs is that they crack when they fall. I have had to use nail file to reshape the tip of my rat tail bone comb several times. When it falls, it lands on the tail. It's getting shorter and shorter. lol


----------



## winona (Apr 9, 2012)

[USER=292332 said:
			
		

> faithVA[/USER];15676067]I think the hairsense combs may work better for relaxed heads or naturals with a looser curl pattern. They are a little too unforgiving for my tightly curly head. The combs don't give and neither does my hair
> 
> I may be selling these in the Exchange forum.



I too have (fine) tightly coily hair.  Did you use it on wet or dry hair?  Mine are out for delivery now.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

winona said:


> I too have (fine) tightly coily hair. Did you use it on wet or dry hair? Mine are out for delivery now.


 
I tried it on wet hair with conditioner and on damp hair. There is no use trying to comb my dry hair 

They seem like good combs, but my hair just doesn't give much at all. You can just feel the fight between my hair and the combs. It's not unusual.

I bought a Hercules conditioner comb and it has some give. My hair cooperated with it a bit better.


----------



## winona (Apr 9, 2012)

^^faithVA thanks I have the HS rake so I will definitely compare the too.  I also have the MP combs but I don't really like them.  The teeth are too narrow and I feel like I loose too much hair.  So far my HS have been the best thing going but I am always looking for the next best thing.


----------



## winona (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone  Just a quick update.  I received my combs from hair sense on Monday and I have not gotten to use them but I just wanted to give a shout out to the awesome customer service.  One of the combs(205) tail was chipped when I received it.  I contacted Myra the same day.  She responded promptly and offered to send out a replacement comb if I paid shipping.  There was no blame game going and no attitude.  I will definitely recommend her to friends  That is all.  I can't wait to use the combs to tighten up some of my spring twists this weekend.


----------



## winona (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi ladies I received my new comb in the mail.  To sum things up this is the email I sent to Myra

"Myra,

  Thank you for your help.  I received my comb when I got home on Friday.  I just wanted to let you know that the new comb has some weird tenting on the bottom.  Kinda like a knife:O.  I used a qtip to see if it was just dust from sanding process but it is not.  I attached a photo.  I just left the logistics field for 10 years so I know this could be a quality control measure as nothing is perfect.  No worries I will try to get a hand file from Lowes or Home Depot this week to fix both combs as you suggested.  Again thank you for your help and the pleasantness of this customer service experience.

Top is original comb
Bottom is new comb with the tenting(this is the best picture I could get of it but it looks like a dull butter knife edge)"

I can't speak of the quality of these combs yet but the quality assurance is not so great thus farerplexed.  On a wonderful note Myra was an extremely pleasant person to interact with She acknowledged the initial problem and fixed it right away.


----------



## CaramelQTpie (Apr 15, 2012)

I ordered the magic star jumbo rake from hot combs http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/ on Wednesday and received it on Friday and i must say it is AMAZING!! it is so gentle on my hair! and as previously stated in this thread i dont 'hear' it combing/scraping at my hair. i LOVE it! (i was using a goody comb prior to this with huuggee seams ) and i wanted to thank everyone who posted in this thread and led me to such a great comb, i'm very happy i purchased it! i have become a believer now as well lol!!


----------



## classoohfive (Apr 15, 2012)

CaramelQTpie said:


> I ordered the magic star jumbo rake from hot combs http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/ on Wednesday and received it on Friday and i must say it is AMAZING!! it is so gentle on my hair! and as previously stated in this thread i dont 'hear' it combing/scraping at my hair. i LOVE it! (i was using a goody comb prior to this with huuggee seams ) and i wanted to thank everyone who posted in this thread and led me to such a great comb, i'm very happy i purchased it! i have become a believer now as well lol!!




CaramelQTpie 

Glad you love it!


Now it's only a matter of time before you're buying various sizes to replace all your combs.  I have the Magic Star Jumbo Rake, a styling comb, and more recently I purchased a tail comb. My old combs are in a container at the back of the cabinet.  Oh, and I keep glancing at their brushes.


----------



## CaramelQTpie (Apr 15, 2012)

classoohfive said:


> classoohfive
> 
> And now it's only a matter of time before you're buying various sizes to replace all your combs.


yup that's my next plan!! once i get my money right!  im graduating in june and doing my state boards so i have a couple HUNDRED dollars worth of extra expenses in the next two months.. but those other combs are definitely in my near future!


----------



## butterfly101 (May 6, 2012)

Ladies, here are Two companies you can google for online purchase: janeke and creative tools. 
I have a wide and tail comb from creative tools and absolutely love! 
Janeke is a brand I tried at photoshoot and loved, but had already bought creative tools. 
Those that are skeptical as to whether it's worth spending the extra $ on seamless combs, trust and believe the hype. Buy one immediately. Your hair with thank you.


----------



## yardyspice (May 7, 2012)

CaramelQTpie said:


> I ordered the magic star jumbo rake from hot combs http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/ on Wednesday and received it on Friday and i must say it is AMAZING!! it is so gentle on my hair! and as previously stated in this thread i dont 'hear' it combing/scraping at my hair. i LOVE it! (i was using a goody comb prior to this with huuggee seams ) and i wanted to thank everyone who posted in this thread and led me to such a great comb, i'm very happy i purchased it! i have become a believer now as well lol!!



I love my rake as well. The day I got it, I went back to the site and ordered the tail and one of the styling combs.


----------



## claud-uk (May 10, 2012)

I bought a wide-tooth rattail comb the other day, and it had a joint on it where they "sealed" it which would've tore out my hair.  I just used a nail file to rub down the offending area and now it's smooth and seam free - just a tip.


----------



## CaramelQTpie (May 23, 2012)

claud-uk 
where did u buy it from? is it a Hercules Sagemann? im just trying to so some research cause i need one of those 'tail/pin' combs and im thinking about getting a HS, but i've heard both positive and negative things about their other combs (i had heard mostly rave reviews about the jumbo rake before i purchased it, but the other combs.. not so much)
yardyspice
classoohfive
which HS Tail/pin combs did u guys purchase? i see they have like 4 different ones on the site...


----------



## classoohfive (May 23, 2012)

CaramelQTpie said:


> claud-uk
> where did u buy it from? is it a Hercules Sagemann? im just trying to so some research cause i need one of those 'tail/pin' combs and im thinking about getting a HS, but i've heard both positive and negative things about their other combs (i had heard mostly rave reviews about the jumbo rake before i purchased it, but the other combs.. not so much)
> yardyspice
> classoohfive
> which HS Tail/pin combs did u guys purchase? i see they have like 4 different ones on the site...





CaramelQTpie, sorry for the late reply, my mentions don't quite work. I see the notification but when I go to the actual page it doesn't show me which thread.


For a while I couldn't decide between the 4 but I eventually ended up with a 6450. I haven't used it much on _my _hair yet. I purchased it for when I flat iron but I haven't done that in so long. I have used it a few times to remove some shed hair from the very ends of my hair after using larger bone combs first.

I mostly use it on my daughter's hair (I think she's a type 3-something) when I want it really smooth (again, after using the larger combs first). I like it so far. It seems well-made and gentle on our hair like the other combs I purchased there. The teeth are a little wider than the other tail comb on their site.


Here's it next to my Jumbo Magic Star so you can get an idea of the teeth size and spacing.


----------



## yardyspice (May 24, 2012)

CaramelQTpie said:


> @claud-uk
> where did u buy it from? is it a Hercules Sagemann? im just trying to so some research cause i need one of those 'tail/pin' combs and im thinking about getting a HS, but i've heard both positive and negative things about their other combs (i had heard mostly rave reviews about the jumbo rake before i purchased it, but the other combs.. not so much)
> @yardyspice
> @classoohfive
> which HS Tail/pin combs did u guys purchase? i see they have like 4 different ones on the site...



Hi CaramelQTpie I bought all my combs from www.hotcombs.net.


----------



## abcd09 (May 24, 2012)

I think I will order a seamless comb.

I've been using these from Sally's for several years: 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Cricket-Ultra-Clean/SBS-354503,default,pd.html?cm_vc=CROSSSELL

I thought they were seamless for some reason, but I see them running up the teeth. The smaller, wider one I use more than the other. I don't get a ton of hair pulled out, but I'd like to see if my constant splits would be held at bay by a seamless comb. 

Question for women with fine hair: have your splits subsided with seamless combs? I'm wondering if I should even spend my cash. I have very fine hair.


----------



## winona (May 24, 2012)

abcd09 I have fine hair and I have definitely noticed a reduction of splits since switching to seamless combs.  I only use a comb 1X a week if I can help it but I have noticed a difference


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 24, 2012)

The brushes are nice as well. I used the Hercules Sagemann paddle brush to blow dry my hair last week and it was sooo nice! It detangles well without snapping out hairs. It really smooths the hair.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (May 24, 2012)

Has anyone else tried their brushes? I'm eyeballing that Roll-Ka comb also. Has anyone tried this one?


----------



## McQuay30 (May 25, 2012)

Have anyone tried the hs13620 and the magic lady star comb by mason?


----------



## McQuay30 (May 25, 2012)

bumping for more replies......


----------



## CaramelQTpie (May 26, 2012)

classoohfive
thank you soo much for the review and the pics!! and im sorry my reply is soo late! ur review tipped the scale for me.. i was kinda considering that one over the rest, then when i read ur review and saw it in the pics, that decided it for me and i went ahead and ordered the 6450


----------



## McQuay30 (May 26, 2012)

Have anyone order the bone combs from Annie International? If so how were they.


----------



## abcd09 (May 29, 2012)

I just got my combs today. I bought the 206 and the handheld detangling purse one, but no fine toothed combs because it seems people agree that they rip hair out, seamless or not. I will wash and DC tomorrow so I will be back with results. To be honest, I'm not sure if there will be a huge difference between that and the jilbere like comb I have. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't find seamless combs at my local BSS.  I'm happy that I found  this thread.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 5, 2012)

Hercules Sagemann is the go to for seamless combs and it is worth every penny. I just got mine n I'm already head over heels.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 5, 2012)

CaramelQTpie said:


> I ordered the magic star jumbo rake from hot combs http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/ on Wednesday and received it on Friday and i must say it is AMAZING!! it is so gentle on my hair! and as previously stated in this thread i dont 'hear' it combing/scraping at my hair. i LOVE it! (i was using a goody comb prior to this with huuggee seams ) and i wanted to thank everyone who posted in this thread and led me to such a great comb, i'm very happy i purchased it! i have become a believer now as well lol!!



How do you guys use the magic star rake? on wet hair, dry hair or both?


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 5, 2012)

shockolate...both


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 5, 2012)

Same here, both...


----------



## daviine (Jul 6, 2012)

I was so ready to buy some combs but then after looking at some of the pics... I realized that I have two seamless combs already.  Ask me where they are.  I have no clue.  I've been searching for them.  I hope I didn't give one of them away...not really sure.  

If I don't find them by the end of next week....I'm going to have to buy some more.... for my daughter.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jul 21, 2012)

Heard great reviews. I finally made my purchase! I'm tired of hearing my hair rip and snap on my combs and brushes. BSL here I come!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jul 26, 2012)

Got my combs today!


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 27, 2012)

trendsetta25 let us know how the combs work!  I'm really curious about these Magic Rake combs.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jul 27, 2012)

I used the middle one pictures above and literally had no hair strands on the comb!!!! I've been having a lot of problems for the past 2 months with intense shedding and breakage so this was a joy to see. I'm exchanging the brush because a bristle is missing.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Aug 1, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> I used the middle one pictures above and literally had no hair strands on the comb!!!! I've been having a lot of problems for the past 2 months with intense shedding and breakage so this was a joy to see. I'm exchanging the brush because a bristle is missing.



trendsetta25
what seller did you use?


----------



## palindrome (Aug 1, 2012)

So i'm really in need of a good detangling comb and I know i want to get a seamless one. So what's the best guys? i'm thinking about the magic star rake or the hair sense super detangle rake.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 3, 2012)

Bumping for yodie


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 3, 2012)

Keshieshimmer said:
			
		

> trendsetta25
> what seller did you use?



Hot Combs. The best customer service ever!!!! After I put my ticket in for my brush I got a phone call. The representative explained why the bristle was missing (it's an air hole) and I raved about the combs. After we talked for about 10 mins I found out that she was a natural and she uses the combs as well!!! Almost made my dang day. Lol


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 3, 2012)

palindrome said:
			
		

> So i'm really in need of a good detangling comb and I know i want to get a seamless one. So what's the best guys? i'm thinking about the magic star rake or the hair sense super detangle rake.



I love you magic star rake


----------



## LaFat (Aug 3, 2012)

palindrome said:


> So i'm really in need of a good detangling comb and I know i want to get a seamless one. So what's the best guys? i'm thinking about the magic star rake or the hair sense super detangle rake.


I ordered both and I like the magic star rake better. I ended up selling the hair sense one to a friend because they have a no returns policy


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 10, 2012)

I received my Magic Star Rake Comb.  The teeth are kind of rough on the inside, not smooth like I expected.  The seam isn't there but, its like it was ground down w/o completely buffing it out.  Is this still good for the hair.  I have not tried the comb yet, but before I do, is this how your Rake Comb looks/feels?


----------



## daviine (Nov 13, 2012)

Are any naturals using the 3comb smooth?  Thanks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm about to purchase a seemless comb, maybe two or three. 

Naturals, how are you enjoying their Magic rake?

Does the hotcombs.net have a Black Friday sale?

TIA!


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 17, 2012)

The magic rake is so wonderful


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm about to purchase a seemless comb, maybe two or three.
> 
> Naturals, how are you enjoying their Magic rake?
> 
> ...



AtlantaJJ I like both the jumbo and mini rakes.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 24, 2013)

trendsetta25 said:


> Got my combs today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 24, 2013)

daviine said:


> Are any naturals using the 3comb smooth?  Thanks.



I haven't yet, but I honestly think two combs will be enough for me.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> trendsetta25 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my combs today!
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2013)

daviine said:


> Are any naturals using the 3comb smooth?  Thanks.



I use the 3 comb smooth when I rollerset. I only need the 3rd comb when I need my ends to be really smooth. When I'm just wearing protective styles 2 combs work for me. I do have the fine tooth HairSense comb but I usually use the one I purchased from Sally's. I find the Sally's seamless combs work just as well for 1/2 the price.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2013)

I think I will purchase the hotcombs set when I reach SL. I will retire my Hairsense combs.  Hopefully it will be a Merry Xmas to me.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 29, 2013)

trendsetta25 said:


> MileHighDiva said:
> 
> 
> > They are fused to the pin...i LOVE this brush...it doesn't pull my hair when blowdrying.
> ...


----------



## jamaica68 (Sep 16, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> I received my Magic Star Rake Comb.  The teeth are kind of rough on the inside, not smooth like I expected.  The seam isn't there but, its like it was ground down w/o completely buffing it out.  Is this still good for the hair.  I have not tried the comb yet, but before I do, is this how your Rake Comb looks/feels?



virtuenow I know it's been awhile but how do you like the comb now?


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 18, 2013)

jamaica68 said:


> @virtuenow I know it's been awhile but how do you like the comb now?



@jamaica68 I no longer use this comb as I have moved on to a finger detangle routine.  It worked fine; and so did the similarly shaped wide tooth seam comb.  I didn't really notice a difference; but I must say, the comb (inner edges) did not have a smooth finish like I expected. ETA: I just read my original post and I see I already told you guys about the gritty finish.  No one answered my question!  Anyhoo, my hair was not reaching its maximum potential with combs, so I recently removed them from my reggie.


----------



## snoop (Sep 18, 2013)

daviine said:


> Are any naturals using the 3comb smooth?  Thanks.



I use the 3comb smooth sometimes.  I'm trying to figure out if it's something I will use on a more regular basis.  I have quite a bit of shedding, possibly postpartum related, and I find that finger detangling isn't as effective as a result.  Even with a 2 comb smooth my hair is much softer and easier to put into a protective style right after washing than if I just use my fingers, mainly because I get a lot of shrinkage and the combs help me to stretch my hair.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 18, 2013)

I get mine from hot combs too. i like their Oval Paddle Brush for smoothing edges or to slick buns.


----------

